# Comparison of coffee machines!



## light87 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi there!

I'm posting this here because I'm asking for a comparison of different cofee machines and I don't know under subforum ask this!

I would like to change my Gaggia Baby Class but I don't know which machine choose!

As far as I have found I have seen these machines, which of course all have different specification but they all should be of good quality or I, at least, I guess so. I live in Italy so I could manage to find them on the used market so I could save some money.

1) La Pavoni lever professional http://eshop.lapavoni.com/en/lever-machines/professional-pdh.html I have found a used one of this for 300 euro to a local reseller.

2) Lelit Gilda with professional grouphead http://espresso.lelit.com/catalogo/gilda/ actually I do not know Lelit as a brand but it seems that they are producing machine for the La Pavoni itself ( the non lever ones)

3) Lelit Diana with a 2 boiler system for steaming http://espresso.lelit.com/catalogo/diana-2/

4) Victoria Arduino Venus family http://www.victoriaarduino.com/it/venus-family/ well , first observation: this is beautiful. I have seen a could of this for about 400 euro in the used market.

I'm not so expert so I hope that someone who know well cofee machine could help me decide what it's the best choise for an house usage of them also with a technical explanation! I hope that someone would be so nice to help me!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You will struggle to find owners of those machines for feedback on the forum


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Agree sorry they sound unusual apart from some people may have the la pavoni.

I love that Victoria Arduino for looks but from what I read it didn't sound the best machine- think I saw a few people on Home Barista and elsewhere had tried them or reviewed them...


----------



## light87 (Oct 4, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Agree sorry they sound unusual apart from some people may have the la pavoni.
> 
> I love that Victoria Arduino for looks but from what I read it didn't sound the best machine- think I saw a few people on Home Barista and elsewhere had tried them or reviewed them...


mhm I see, do you know what kind of problem the Victoria Arduino Venus has? Regarding La Pavoni lever machine, I don't know becuase I have never had a lever machine and I don't know how it would be having it at home. Also La Pavoni professional leave me skeptical about steaming milk.

Regarding Lelit maybe it's not a brand diffused outside Italy, but I'm not sure.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm not sure they had problems as such, it's just a relatively basic machine underneath it's beautiful exterior.

The la pavoni, from what I hear is very capable with milk steaming. I've not tried it but you can see some discussion here: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=26153


----------



## light87 (Oct 4, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> I'm not sure they had problems as such, it's just a relatively basic machine underneath it's beautiful exterior.
> 
> The la pavoni, from what I hear is very capable with milk steaming. I've not tried it but you can see some discussion here: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=26153


I'l take a look at the discussion thread for la Pavoni.

Regarding the Victoria ARduino, do you know any technical details about it's being not that good?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Actually familiarising myself with it again, their arent even really reviews. What put me off was the none standard size group and the fact that it seemed to be very expensive and yet it's a single boiler machine. Sorry I don't know more than that about it


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I could give my opinions on the La Pavoni, but not on the others so wouldn't be an unbiased one. Suffice to say. I prefer it to a Gaggia Classic.


----------



## light87 (Oct 4, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Actually familiarising myself with it again, their arent even really reviews. What put me off was the none standard size group and the fact that it seemed to be very expensive and yet it's a single boiler machine. Sorry I don't know more than that about it


I see, well actually, correct me if I'm wrong, but all La Pavoni lever machines should be single boiler machine also! The only dual boiler machine that I have linked is the Lelit Diana


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

light87 said:


> I see, well actually, correct me if I'm wrong, but all La Pavoni lever machines should be single boiler machine also! The only dual boiler machine that I have linked is the Lelit Diana


I think what jlarkin was getting at is that you are paying a lot of money for the design. If you went for a more traditional design you could get a better specified machine. 400 EUR used seems a good buy considering they seem to be about £900 new.

We might be able to give you some other machines to consider if you let us know your budget?

Note: Thread moved to the Grinders/Machines area.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Have you thought about revealing your budget to the members then I'm certain you will get suggestions to suit.

Ian


----------



## light87 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi guys!

Sorry for my late answer but I have been busy. Well I don't know, I think that 350/400 euro is my maximum budget. I do know that these machines cost a lot of money, this is why I have been locking on the used market. What others brand would you suggest me?

Anyway I have taken your point about victoria arduino, that machine is very nice but it doesn't value 1700 euro, anyway for 350/400 I think that it may be good. It's true, it's a single boiler machine but I think that in this price range all machines are single boiler. If I'm not wrong the venus should have brass boiler and PID temperature regulation. Anyway I haven't decided because also la Pavoni and the LELIT should be very very good.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

So, £300.

You didn't mention a grinder in your original post. What are you using at the moment?


----------



## light87 (Oct 4, 2013)

risky said:


> So, £300.
> 
> You didn't mention a grinder in your original post. What are you using at the moment?


I do have a mazzer super jolly


----------

